# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  another sipura 3000 dialplan

## mojiro

σεναριο
1 voip acount, πχ σε sip server ή sip proxy σε inet ή awmn
1 οτε acount... (aka gw0)

(<0,:>xx.|141|xxxxx|xxxxxx|54xxxxxxxx|1xxxxxxx|xx.<:@gw0>)

αυτο τι κανει τωρα...

οτι ξεκινα με 0
τον αριθμο 141 (το δικο μας 141 :Ρ)
τα 5ψηφια (απο τα 1,2,3,4ψηφια node-id's)
τα 6ψηφια (απο τα 5ψηφια node-id's)
τα 12ψηφια που ξεκινουν με 54 (netsailor's)
τα 8ψηφια που ξεκινουν με 1 (twmn & swn, βαση των ip)
-> τα στελνει σε voip

ολα τα υπολοιπα νουμερα τα στελνει στον οτε

με αυτο προκαλειτε προβλημα στις κλησεις του εξωτερικου που
ξεκινουν με 00 προκειμενου να μετατραπει σε + απο τον οτε.

δηλαδη καλεις 0030 για να προκυψει +30

επισης εχει προβλημα και με τα 5ψηφια του οτε που ξεκινουν
απο 11 ομως !

για περισσοτερο help
http://forum.voxilla.com/linksys-sipura ... -9511.html

----------


## mbjp

ξερουμε ποια η διαφορα του dialplan αυτού, με τα dialplan στο PSTN tab??
εννοω υπαρχει καποιος λογος που υπαρχουν dialplan στο PSTN tab?

----------


## Somnius

Να μπορούσες και μερικά screenies από τις άλλες ρυθμίσεις αυτής της παντόφλας (και συγκεκριμένα του spa3201) γιατί είμαι στα σκοτάδια?  ::   ::   ::

----------

